
The fibula and the safety pin - jmorin007
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/04/the-fibula-and.html
======
ovi256
Yeah, except it's morally questionable, and it does not benefit anyone else
but YOU. But hey, this is capitalism. Who are we to stand in the way of
profit.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Without the motivation for profit, what inventions that benefit many may not
have been discovered?

Safety pin is a glib example; big pharma may be too far the other way; but why
would I invest my time and money to build a better mouse trap just to give it
away?

~~~
ovi256
I am afraid I did not make myself clear enough. I was criticizing only the
safety pin patent, which obviously is superfluous, given the existence of
fibulas. The general case, building better (but really better, not pharma-
style better) mousetraps still warrants recognition.

